# hello all new to the board here



## natas (Aug 14, 2003)

well i guess ill tell u all alittle a but me im 6.1 240 lb just started lifting again been in to it for two weeks now i made some cross over pulles i hurt like hell for awile i no its not good but i lifted all most every day till i read that my body builds up on off days well thats about it i realy need to no what kind of protein to take and meal sub and any thing i should use from GNC to get freaky huge and lose weight or just to get me going i lift by my self so it gets boreing but i get in to it any info would be great all im eating alote of tuna and salads with checken and boild eggs with allmost fat free ranch two cans of tuna two salads a day


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2003)

natas welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2003)

240 is already a pretty good weight, I had to eat "alot" to get that heavy.

Try to get 240g protein per day and spread it out over 5-8 meals, most people try for 6, which is about every 3 hours. This isn't just for your metabolism but its to ensure that there is protein in the body constantly available for the muscles, otherwise the muscles will start to release aminos giving up some of your hard earned work. Not many people here shop at GNC, overpriced and a reputation for poor quality.

I would try to suggest though getting most of your protein from real food, if you use whey and it is not just pre/post workout then you probably want to look into ways of extending the availability of whey since it is absorbed so quickly, that you defeat the purpose of having protein in the body since it is used up so quickly. Usually people use some form of fat to go along with the shake, olive oil and/or flax, Udos is one mixed product that seems popular.


----------



## natas (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks for the info mudge i dont think i can eat 8 meals though i eat like 4 skinles chicken brest cut up in to two salads and im not real hungry after that and two cans if i can get them in me thats why i thought mybe a protien shake or something would help to get more protien in me but if its better to get it from food could you tell me some foods that i can get it from im trying to lose my gut thats where most of my fat is also i eat unbreaded fish but makeing the chicken has just been easyer to make all and some times i dont have the energy to work out and i end up cutting my work out short but try to come back later and work out again i know im not going to do this over night


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Protein shakes are one way to do it, as far as not being hungry I can eat when I'm not hungry with no problems, its just part of sticking to a schedule. The more frequently I eat though generally I do start to get hungry after about 2.5 hours anyway, unless I'm on some kind of bulking diet.


----------



## natas (Aug 16, 2003)

ok thank again ok heres my problem this is all confusing protein there is so many i dont care what the tast is i want to get more protein in me im 240 so if i got to put 240 gms in then could you tell me what i can eat and what kind of  protein and how much i should take a day can u give me a list of stuff or meal plane i want to get a routine down i have been reading on here alot and im not findeing what i need i didnt no if i could use other peoples meal planes couse there in much better shape than me so it would help alot if u could take the time id appreciate it iv never been more in to working out then now i stoped smoking and drinkink beer  im 28 6.1 240  thanks


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2003)

Find foods with protein that aren't high in fat or carbs, chicken breast, SOME turkey burgers, ground turkey breast, tuna, protein powder etc - think meat.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

Welcome Natas!


----------

